
Dropbox’s YC Application (Summer 2007) - wonderous
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/27532820/app.html
======
wonderous
Prior comments on HN:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=dropbox%20yc%20application&sor...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=dropbox%20yc%20application&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix=false&page=0)

Which includes PG's notes on the app:

>> "File syncing. Superset of backups, which people will pay for. Good. Single
founder. Bad. But at least he's looking for more people. Went to MIT, 1600
SAT. Probably fairly smart. Wrote a poker bot. Now I'm starting to get
interested; has the right attitude. Description of the software sounds
plausible but generic. Maybe it's good, but who can tell. But little sister
uses it; that's impressive. Scroll down to what he understands that
competitors don't get. Wow: very concise and unequivocal. I'm now basically
sold. Scroll through the rest. No red flags. Did not make the usual joke
single founders make when asked how long the founders have known one another.
Good answer to what might go wrong. A-. (Would be an A with a cofounder.)"

------
mywittyname
> # How long have the founders known one another and how did you meet?

> There's a joke in here somewhere.

This line always cracks me up.

------
migueloller
Why is there a "Google Docs & Spreadsheets -- Web word processing and
spreadsheets." link all the way in the footer of the page?

~~~
wonderous
My guess is that YC posted this and didn't notice the link in the footer.

